# BMP to 2BP ?



## GodWar (12. Januar 2007)

Guten Tag!

Ich programmiere gerade in VB für jemanden ein kleines Tool. Brauch nun, das mein Pocket PC bei jedem meiner Formate streikt. Nun lese ich im MSDN das man *2BP* Formate verwenden muss. Kann mir jemadn sagen womit ich meine Bilder in *2BP* wandeln kann?

DANKE


----------

